# Excell pressure washer model XR2600



## jozfonz (Jul 5, 2010)

My Excell power washer model XR2600 will not start after being stored for 3 years. The gas tank was empty and I added fresh gas. After a few attempts to start, I drained the fuel from the tank and carberater and cleaned the spark plug. Still not starting. Is there a fuel shut-off on this model. The washer has only been used once and I have studied the manuel with no results .Would appreciate any help.


----------

